# Drooling all over the keyboard!!!



## Mitica100 (Oct 4, 2004)

Oh!...  You have to see this collection of rare Leicas on sale at E-bay:


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30030&item=3843368841&rd=1

Where do I find the money to buy them???   :shock:  :shock:


----------



## aggiezach (Oct 4, 2004)

WOW!!!!


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 4, 2004)

OMG!  :shock:


----------



## Corry (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't know anything about that kinda money, but HOLY CRAP THAT'S A LOT OF MONEY!!!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 5, 2004)

Who is this guy...the great grandson of _the_ Mr. Leica?

It says he has sold three other Leica collections in the last couple of years.


----------



## steve817 (Oct 7, 2004)

I put in my bid.....NOT!!!


----------

